# I thought I had two males...but nooo....



## Cloudfish (Dec 3, 2007)

This caught me by surprise. I thought I had two male Azureus but evidently not. I haven't really researched mating/husbandry because of this fact--obviously I have much catching up to do. I post this mainly just to share--but I'll have a couple of quick questions.

Yesterday when feeding my frogs I noticed that they didn't scurry to their normal feeding place as they normally do. They couldn't have cared less--I noticed them both sitting on a large leaf and saw them calling (wish I could hear it) and crawling all over each other. I observed them for about 30 minutes before I left for work at 9pm. This morning when I came in at 930am I found 5 eggs seen in the photo below. So at this point it's been approximately 12 or 13 hours since laying. I will obviously be doing a lot of research--but right now my eyes are on fire and I must get some sleep. I'm 180 degrees out of phase with most normal people and sleep days--so please forgive in advance any delay in my response to any answers you guys may give.

Is there anything I should do immediately? Do I need to remove them soon or should I just let nature run its course? I very quickly went through some other posts but I obviously need to spend some time reading up on the subject. I just wanted to share in my excitement, too. 

Here's a photo of the eggs--a higher resolution photo can be found here:

Flickr Photo Download: Azureus Eggs


----------



## yumpster (May 22, 2009)

Those eggs look a little strange...but to answer your question, most people leave eggs in the tank for at least 24 hours to make sure they have been fertilized. That will give you plenty of time to read up on how to take care of them properly. Of course, you can leave them in there if you want. That is totally your call.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

pull them tomorrow IMO. cut the leaf as far as to make it look like a plate that carries the eggs. Place the leaf into a petri dish and fill it with fresh spring water so it fills just below the eggs. Those look bad, the next clutch should give you both more eggs and more healthy ones. MIST MIST MIST!!! Goodluck


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

yumpster said:


> Those eggs look a little strange...but to answer your question, most people leave eggs in the tank for at least 24 hours to make sure they have been fertilized. That will give you plenty of time to read up on how to take care of them properly. Of course, you can leave them in there if you want. That is totally your call.


They don't look strange to me. The photo is just showing good detail in the cleavage. They look good to me!


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Those eggs are fertilized and starting the cell division process. Pretty cool to watch over the next 48 hours or so.

Congrats!


----------



## yumpster (May 22, 2009)

Arrynia said:


> They don't look strange to me. The photo is just showing good detail in the cleavage. They look good to me!


I guess what I'm saying is that since Cloudfish seemed relatively certain the eggs had only been laid 12-13 before his original post, the eggs look strange. I've never seen eggs start showing such advanced signs of development after just 12 hours. That's why I was skeptical that they are good.


----------



## Cloudfish (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks for the replies everyone! I have to admit that my 12 hour estimation is just due to the fact that I saw them doing their little mating dance right before I left for work--and I work 12 -14 hour shifts The eggs may have been laid before that but I did not want to disturb them whatsoever whilst mating and so observed from a distance. I'll update with a new photo when I get home in the morning if there's any change.

Mention was made of misting with spring water--I really don't have access to actual spring water and have been using distilled water. Does this present a problem?


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

distilled water poses the problem of being too pure and can have an osmotic effect on the eggs causing them to 'explode' as some have witnessed. While I have never personally seen this, I would imagine it is possible. What you can do, is go to your local fish store and get a bottle of Blackwater Extract and mix this with your distilled water. Just do the 10g treatment for 1 gallon of distilled water. I have been using this on my eggs/tads without any issues yet.


----------



## Cloudfish (Dec 3, 2007)

Well, I'm not seeing any changes about 36 hours later--at least to my unpracticed eye. Hopefully there'll be more success next time. Somebody tell me I'm wrong.... 

Higher resolution here: Flickr Photo Download: Azureus Eggs 2


----------



## yumpster (May 22, 2009)

In my opinion, they look more normal now than in the first pic. It really is too soon to know one way or the other for sure, but I wouldn't count them out.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

They still look good to me


----------



## Cloudfish (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi all,

I just thought I'd update on the eggs---it seems to me that they were actually fertilized! I've not yet decided whether to leave them in and let the frogs rear them or to remove them. I know I need to decide pretty soon though....

Higher resolution found here: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3284/4559446734_b7e44cfc76_b.jpg


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Pull them

WOW those look nice


----------

